# Announcing the 3rd Semi-Annual Habanos Florida Sit-Down



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

Announcing the 3rd Semi-Annual Habanos Florida Sit-Down

When: November 24, 2007
Where: Corona Cigars Co., Orlando, Florida
Time: 6pm – Until

There has been some talk about having Regional Sit-Downs for all the Cigar Smokers from a region as well as possibly having a few out of area people showing and joining all those that want to have an excellent time enjoy talking, smoking off the hook cigars and everything that goes along with having a GREAT TIME TOGETHER!

Come Join us at Corona Cigars Co. located at 7792 W Sand Lake Road, Orlando, Florida 32819.

This is the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Most everyone will be spending the Holiday with their Family, so to cap off the Holiday Spirit with our Cigar Smoking Family, everyone from near and far away is Invited to attend this event.

Don’t miss this opportunity to meet with old friends and meet new friends as well as smoke some fantastic cigars.

See you there!!!

Please RSVP with either myself or Professor Twain


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

RSVP's are already rolling in! The more the better! This event looks like it will be a all time Party!

*So Far we have:

Professor Twain
Tampa
Kodiakbr
Cohiba007
Miami101
FLitiGator
Sir Diggamus
PyroDave*

Come one, come all, this is going to just be a fun event!:ssp:ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Dang....

I am going to be out of town that weekend. I'll be smoking cigars when I'm out of town if that counts......

Are there any herfs closer to the Tampa area?


----------

